# Here we go



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

As my user name suggest, I am carrying around a bunch of extra weight. A few years ago I bought a road bike and started riding. Love it. Long story short, and really just to avoid listing a bunch of excuses, I haven't been riding. 

I have decided it's time to drop the 40 lbs of extra weight I am carrying and riding is how I am going to do it. The biggest thing i struggle with is being a "fat" guy on a bike is a bit embarrassing. Any other big men feel that way or is it just me?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm a pretty light rider, so speaking from the opposite end of the spectrum, I give guys (and girls) that are less than svelte a boatload of credit for being out there exercising to improve fitness and health. 

Who cares what others think. This is all about YOU, or at least it should be. 

Go ride!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

When I see an overweight person riding I look upon them as an inspiration to others. Maybe this, along with losing weight yourself, is your calling in the sport - to encourage others who might be thinking the same way you are right now. How would it feel to inspire someone to ride?

If you want motivation to lose weight, go lift a 40lb bag of something (dog food, cat litter). Imagine not having to lug this around on every ride or up every flight of stairs.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I have nothing but respect for those who are trying to get healthy with exercise, whether it be jogging or biking. Be proud of what you are accomplishing and hold your head high! After ever pound you shed, give yourself a pat on the back. Anybody who looks down on somebody on a bike is not worth worrying over. They are crappy people anyways. 

Get out and ride nobody's business what you look like.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

FatMike said:


> As my user name suggest, I am carrying around a bunch of extra weight. A few years ago I bought a road bike and started riding. Love it. Long story short, and really just to avoid listing a bunch of excuses, I haven't been riding.
> 
> I have decided it's time to drop the 40 lbs of extra weight I am carrying and riding is how I am going to do it. The biggest thing i struggle with is being a "fat" guy on a bike is a bit embarrassing. Any other big men feel that way or is it just me?


Don't worry about it. You might be embarrassed the 1st or 2nd time, but once you start enjoying yourself on your bike, you won't care anymore. Also remember the benefits of riding. Not just losing weight and getting healthier, but you can (in some cases) reduce your insurance costs, and it'll give you a good excuse to not deal with the jerks who are giving you a hard time ("I look silly? Sorry I can't talk right now, it's time to ride.").


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the positive replies. Just finished my first ride in a long time. Felt good to get out there and ride. I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## mark11 (Aug 14, 2006)

Like you see in the posts above, anyone worth a flip is going to respect you for being out there working at it and not look at you negatively. There may be an occasional idiot but try not to let them bother you, for the most part you're way more worried about it than anyone else is. 
If you're looking to lose some pounds remember that most of that happens at the supper table and if you feed the appetite you work up riding you might not get the results you're looking for. Treat yourself now and then, watch your food intake and make healthy choices, and ride. You'll be a new Mike before you know it.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

If this guy is out riding his bike there is no excuse for anybody...

Ernest Gagnon


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Keep it up! It's one of the few hobbies that's good for you the more you indulge!

I saw someone mentioned insurance too. Just for example, my company has a health screening every year and checks nicotine use, BMI, blood pressure, and cholesterol levels. I get crap from alot of people I work with (mostly for the spandex thing), but when the health screening comes around, it's a pretty good feeling when I pass all of them with no issues! The bonus is worth $2k a year off of premiums.

You'll be over feeling self conscious in no time and, before you know it, the weight will come off as well. There are very few downsides to getting out there and riding. Have fun!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> Thanks for the positive replies. Just finished my first ride in a long time. Felt good to get out there and ride. I appreciate the encouragement.


That's awesome. None of us "real" cyclists will laugh at you. The only people that might (and there will be far less than you think) are just *******s and NONE of them will be able to ride as fast or as far as you in two months time.

I'll bet when you've done ten rides you won't give it another thought. You'll be having too much fun and others will still have their same ol' sad lives.


----------



## Electchief (Mar 9, 2014)

Congrats, just enjoy. I'm on the heavy side too, but I just enjoy my bike and being out on the road. I started out at 310, down to 235 now and am feeling better every day... So have fun, smile, and do your own thing. Don't worry about anyone else, and what they might think..................


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

FatMike said:


> Thanks for the positive replies. Just finished my first ride in a long time. Felt good to get out there and ride. I appreciate the encouragement.


I'm so glad you had a great ride! Hopefully you'll have many more.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

I did it (40 lbs, 225-185) - you can do it too. I'll be cheering that you can break through too. 

I'll be so bold to interject the obvious: that cycling alone ain't gonna cut it. I happen to be married to a darn effective weight loss counselor - so I had the option of a relatively easy path forward - which was just eating whatever she told me to eat - and not deviating from that much.

Her program is extremely easy to stay on - so again the diet part has been relatively painless. I'd encourage you to find a structured eating plan that works for you - that you can stick to. 

Best of luck.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I know I need to make some dietary changes as well, working on a plan for that too. I am thankful for all the positive encouragement you sent my way. Any suggestions on climbing hills? I have some great places to ride but they are very hilly.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

FatMike said:


> I know I need to make some dietary changes as well, working on a plan for that too. I am thankful for all the positive encouragement you sent my way.


Worth checking out. Free and proven effective:

http://www.ginasdiet.com/freeweightlossplan/


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

I read alot about this, i was constantly falling when trying to go up hills (momentum stops and no time to unclip) what helps me, shift down before you start up the hill, sit back as far as you can in the saddle, keep your hands on the tops, and if your a big guy like me you got some brute force available in those legs. Use that power to push down and out away from your body, and pull back on the handle bars. My legs burn like crazy when i get to the top, but it feels like the top of Everest, and the top of any hill is a big win in my book.


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

FatMike said:


> As my user name suggest, I am carrying around a bunch of extra weight. A few years ago I bought a road bike and started riding. Love it. Long story short, and really just to avoid listing a bunch of excuses, I haven't been riding.
> 
> I have decided it's time to drop the 40 lbs of extra weight I am carrying and riding is how I am going to do it. The biggest thing i struggle with is being a "fat" guy on a bike is a bit embarrassing. Any other big men feel that way or is it just me?


I do get the occasional odd look, usually woman who are walking and bigger than me, but anyone i see thats obviously "in shape" and takes their health seriously, i get a big thumbs up, or at least a big smile and an approving nod. the reason we love to bike is cause it makes us feel good, people who are doing the same are on the same endorphin high you are. I could care less what someone thinks that is on a leisurely walk, someone thats pushing hard, always A+


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

FatMike said:


> I know I need to make some dietary changes as well, working on a plan for that too. I am thankful for all the positive encouragement you sent my way. Any suggestions on climbing hills? I have some great places to ride but they are very hilly.


Best advice for climbing hills; Use all the gears you have available and if you don't get up by pedaling, get off and walk the bike till you can pedal again. You'll feel self-conscious walking your bike, which will motivate you to try harder, til you *can* pedal up the hills. Don't be afraid to get out of the saddle and mash if you feel the need. Point is, the only way to get good climbing is to get out there and climb, climb, climb til you get good at climbing.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

junior1210 said:


> Best advice for climbing hills; Use all the gears you have available and if you don't get up by pedaling, get off and walk the bike till you can pedal again. You'll feel self-conscious walking your bike, which will motivate you to try harder, til you *can* pedal up the hills. Don't be afraid to get out of the saddle and mash if you feel the need. Point is, the only way to get good climbing is to get out there and climb, climb, climb til you get good at climbing.


And he needs to know that we've all walked a hill or two if we've done any amount of cycling. It's no disgrace, even though in my case it was. Two years ago I walked my *first* hill in Canada after forty years of riding here. I've walked a few in the (much hillier) UK many years ago. But I came around this corner on a ride about 25 miles from home in an area I've never ridden and there is this "wall" that I just didn't have a gear for. So I did the walk of shame. I'll be doing it again in August and I have a 27t cog all ready to go for that day. As it's about kilometre 98 on a 110km ride doesn't help matters.

And the OP needs to know that climbing hills is all down to the power to weight ratio. Given exactly the same power, the rider who is lighter will climb best. That's another good reason for losing weight.


----------



## mark11 (Aug 14, 2006)

I gave my wife a piece of chalk in a baggie to carry in her jersey pocket because there's a ton of climbing where we ride. I told her if she has to get off and walk up a hill to mark the spot she had to get off and tomorrow she had to get past the chalk before she got off. She hasn't walked a hill yet (she's a stubborn one) but she's got her chalk if she comes on a hill she can't make. She did stop once on an uphill to catch her breath then got back on and pedaled up. I was more than a little surprised she was able to get moving again on the grade but she did (again, she's stubborn lol).


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

junior1210 said:


> FatMike said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions on climbing hills? I have some great places to ride but they are very hilly.
> ...


A little extra weight can make hills just a little more difficult. 

I'd try as much as possible to actually get up the hills. It is awfully good exercise/practice. I am one to go in the highest gear that I can possibly make it up the hill. However, if you find yourself rolling backwards down the hills... then it is time to start looking at the gearing on your bike.

Most of the "racing" bicycles only have 2 chain rings, and can have pretty tight gearing in the back. "Touring" models may have a triple on the crank, much more relaxed gearing on the back. 

It usually is pretty easy to mount a larger cluster/cassette on the back. 

Replacing a double with a triple crank can be more costly, requiring changing the crank, bottom bracket, derailleur, and perhaps shifters, so it may be best to start with the right bicycle for your needs.

Oh, one other thing. Do you use toeclips, or cleats? They allow you to pull up as you're pushing down, and help a lot on hills.


----------



## riden1966 (May 11, 2014)

FatMike said:


> I know I need to make some dietary changes as well, working on a plan for that too. I am thankful for all the positive encouragement you sent my way. Any suggestions on climbing hills? I have some great places to ride but they are very hilly.


I'm now down 45.

The first problem I had was I was famished after every ride. That made weight loss hard, as I would crave carbs. But your body will adjust and it will keep adjusting. Today, I am not even hungry after long rides, the same will happen to you.

I didn't diet, but I eat very healthy and still do. Lots of veggies and beans, a lot less pasta, spuds and meat. It's worked for me.

What has worked for me is pick some kind of event in the early fall and sign up. Then train for it all summer. Training is different than working out, it's a lot harder to put off a training ride. 

Good luck.

If you don't want to wear Lycra, buy liner shorts and wear regular shorts over them.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Again, thanks for such positive responses. I'm heading out for ride 2 tomorrow and will keep you posted.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> I'm heading out for ride 2 tomorrow and will keep you posted.


Tell us how it was and then we can compare it to 12 months from now.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

FatMike said:


> Again, thanks for such positive responses. I'm heading out for ride 2 tomorrow and will keep you posted.



In the suggestions for climbing dept: you can likely swap your rear cog/cassette for one with more teeth in the highest gear to gain an "extra gear or two" that will give you more leverage on the climbs. You'll be spinning faster or at least spinning where otherwise you'd be dying. 

Additionally, you can use ridewithgps.com to plot rides from your house. This website will show you the gradient of hills along your route and the total elevation change. you are free to plot rides that go through hills, or around them if you need a flatter day.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Just finished another ride. I got a flat 7 miles out so I only rode 14 miles because I was a bit nervous of getting another flat. I hope you don't mind me asking several questions, but keep on mind I'm a noob and don't know anyone who rides. 
1. I used a CO2 to fill up after I changed my tube. I thought I read once that now that I'm home I should deflate the tire because the CO2 is not good for the tube. Is this true?
2. On the way back in the pressure was obviously lower in the rear tire, but it felt like a smoother ride. At 270 lbs what psi should I have my back tire at?
3. Riding into a head wind is tough.
4. Should I be paying more attention to my cadence or mph?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> 1. I used a CO2 to fill up after I changed my tube. I thought I read once that now that I'm home I should deflate the tire because the CO2 is not good for the tube. Is this true?


The tire will deflate faster with CO2 in it. I think the molecules are smaller than O2 ones. I let the CO2 out and pump back up with plain old air when I get home.



> 2. On the way back in the pressure was obviously lower in the rear tire, but it felt like a smoother ride. At 270 lbs what psi should I have my back tire at?


What width tires do you have?



> 3. Riding into a head wind is tough.


Headwinds, like hills, are put there to make us stronger. Positive mental attitude goes a long way with those two things. They certainly aren't put there to hurt us.



> 4. Should I be paying more attention to my cadence or mph?


Cadence yes; mph no. 



> Sorry for all the questions.


Sorry? That's what we're here for. We're not here just to read stories! Ask MORE!

For lots of info, dial up the site of RoadBikeRider.com and get the (free) weekly newsletter, join up to access the tons of archived info and buy and download many e-articles and e-books.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Mike,
700x25


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> Mike,
> 700x25


I don't think you told us how much you weigh, just that you are "40 lbs" overweight. Those 25mm wide tries are the very least you should use unless you're a racing whippet and then 23's are for you. There's no rule-of-thumb (just opinions) but, to me, everyone over 160lbs, who doesn't race for a living, should be using 25mm tires. Over maybe 220 and 28's would be much better (it's all air volume!) and the big boys (hi 200s, into the 300's) should be on 32mm wide tires. If they didn't buy a bike that would take those tires then they bought the wrong bike. But marketing makes everyone think that a racing bike is for them - no matter that all pro racers are under 180lbs and many are much less than that.

Lots of racy bikes won't take much more than 25's.

Pressures - if you have the wrong tires, the pressures will need to be above 100psi to ward off the dreaded "pinch flat". But then 100+ psi pressures are not nice as they jack-hammer us and make riding unpleasant. Lots of us use 80-100psi with 85-95 being ideal IMO.. I'm 175 and use about 80f-90r on my 25s.

So, pressures are up to you Mike. You should be on sub-100 psi and the tire width will dictate what body weight can be supported before they bottom out on potholes and rocks, resulting in the pinch-flat (flattened tire pinching tube between tire & rim).


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I've been running a lot of 5k's this year. There is a guy there who runs/walks them because he is still 400 pounds (down from 550 he said). 
I don't care how intense the race is , if I'm passing him I allways give him a high five. 
Just ride and enjoy it. You didn't get out of shape overnight and you won't get back quick either. But if you let your self image stop you, you will have no chance of getting where you want. 
Just keep up the awesome work . 

Bill


----------



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

I applaud you for riding. I too am a big fella. I'm closer to being a linebacker than lineman, but still need to lose 30 or so. I started last year and have lost 35 so far. Don't be insecure or care what others think. Our only obligation to others is to avoid plumbers crack. Most people will respect you for riding. That's been my experience.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I work in Cambridge, MA, and have seen a gent who was a few hundred and was in a number of pubs for cycling to lose weight. I cheaper him every chance I get, because he is awesome. I'm 6'4" and 190 now, which is 10lbs above normal weight and 18lbs above "best racing weight", which is to say, I'm rail thin by any measure. In short, **** 'em. Life gets in the way, and if any C3-4 gives you crap, they need to relax and just ride. Remember, this is for fun; the very large majority of us aren't going pro. And all those above 28yo, sure as **** aren't going pro. Enjoy the ride; the bicycle is a beautiful machine.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Hey Mike!

First - good on ya for getting out there and riding. Second maybe to swimming, cycling is one of the best ways to burn calories that is relatively easy in terms of impact on the joints. Plus its a helluva lot more fun.

I've had really good luck tracking my calories and exercise with the MyFitnessPal app. Its free, and it is very, easy to use. The beauty of a calorie tracker is that you soon learn which foods are absolute calorie disasters, and which are not. Hint: calorie disasters tend to be the foods that are bad for you. Plus, you learn the fundamental truth of calorie counting: calorie disasters = you go hungry. Reasonable foods = full belly.

The other thing that I might suggest is for you to pick up an inexpensive heart rate monitor and learn how to use it. And the way that I suggest that you learn to use is (at least initially) is like the tachometer in a car: you don't want to over rev the engine. I'd suggest taking it easy early on - get some miles in your legs, gently build some fitness. Don't have to miss a day because you over-did it the day before. You will have plenty of opportunities once you get your wheels under you to ride like a hooligan. Until then, ride within your limits, build some strength, and burn calories. Ride smooth. And, eventually, with smoothness will come speed...

Finally, as some have suggested, clothes can be an issue for big riders. Mountain bike shorts are a good alternative - with the benefit of pockets! Or messenger knickers. There are plenty of ways to dress comfortably and look cool on the bike. 

Good luck and GO FOR IT


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Mike T,
Since I have the 25s is it ok to ride with plus 100 psi ? I realize it will not be as smooth but it's all I have.


----------



## BULL778 (Jul 1, 2014)

Mike,

First off, congrats on getting out there and making it happen. I'm a big guy myself 230lbs and I think that cyclists are some of the most open minded people you can meet. I started riding last May and I couldn't keep up with my co-workers on most lunch rides. But nobody looked down on me or sighed when they had to wait at the top of a hill for me. By September I was able to average 16 -17mph over our 30 mile loops on Fridays. This has been the case with the Wednesday night group that I ride with also. Those rides have a lot more hills but we move a lot slower and nobody gets dropped. If you want to quickly get over your concerns about appearance, find yourself a group ride that goes out for about 15 - 20 miles and has a sort of sheep dog that keeps everyone going. Most bike shops have at least one ride per week that fits that bill, otherwise they are not growing new cyclists. You will meet a some new people and have a great time on the ride. Stay away from the rides that have letters in front of them like B+ and such. Those guys are serious and you won't feel very encouraged after one of those rides. Finally, I agree with what has been said so far about monitoring your heart rate during a ride. Cadence is also important, but don't become a slave to the numbers. Just have fun, burn calories, and keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> Mike T,
> Since I have the 25s is it ok to ride with plus 100 psi ? I realize it will not be as smooth but it's all I have.


Nope, you're not allowed. The Pressure Police will ticket you! Yes, of course you can go over 100psi but you're giving up lots of what John Boyd Dunlop invented to make your life better - pneumatic suspension. Experiment with pressures. You might find you can go quite low.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm addicted. I'm at work, reading this board and wishing it was 3:00 so I can get out and ride.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> I'm addicted. I'm at work, reading this board and wishing it was 3:00 so I can get out and ride.


Work? **** that. You've got to retire like me and become a full-time bike rider. Looking out the window an pining isn't good for productivity anyway; you might as well leave.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I got 18 miles in yesterday, and I took your advice and paid more attention to cadence than mph. My goal was to keep the cadence above 80 and when I got done my garmin said my avg cadence was 80. Goal met!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> I got 18 miles in yesterday, and I took your advice and paid more attention to cadence than mph. My goal was to keep the cadence above 80 and when I got done my garmin said my avg cadence was 80. Goal met!


Great. That's an excellent cadence - well within an "acceptable" tolerance. It's good that you're dwelling on stuff that you can change because you really have no control over speed. It's dictated by your fitness level, terrain, riding surface, traffic, weather, mood and other stuff like that. 

You do have control over "effort level" though, as you will have already realized. To make fitness gains you must overload the body and then let it recover from this. But whole careers and books have been formed around those simple facts. Just don't get carried away though as maybe riding gently 3x per week for 18 miles is overload for you right now. Some overload is good and too much can be very detrimental - the books and careers (coaching) were formed to help people get the amounts right.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

FatMike said:


> I'm addicted. I'm at work, reading this board and wishing it was 3:00 so I can get out and ride.


I know the feeling. Echoing Mike T's post, when you're really excited to be out riding it's easy to overdo it. I'm not saying this looking down at you, sh1t I've been there myself just last week. Push it when you're not ready and your ride will suffer, push a few rides when you're not ready and you're going to need two-four to get back out there. 

Just like cadence was key in improving my on the bike performance. One of the things which has helped me recover off the saddle was tweaking how much I eat on my ride days. I found this video - posted on the nutrition forum by a fellow member - really informative. If you can find 45 minutes, I recommend watching: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeIA261_gSw It may look intimidating but it's helped a regular joe rider like myself (I'm 6', 220lbs btw).

I'm working on doing more rides in lower heart rate zones instead of getting out there and killing it with a grin. How you feel when you get off the bike after a zone 2-3 ride, and how your body will feel the following day, should be different than after a 4+ ride. https://www.polar.com/files/training_articles/en//psz-english_RGB_150dpi_en.jpg (the Garmin HR strap is pretty comfy and works up to a 50 chest IMO, ebay has a good price on it)


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks 9W I will watch the video this weekend. I just had two days off from riding due to severe t-storms. Looking forward to a ride mid morning today.


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

I've had to do the same thing. I've never walked up a hill, but have had to stop and convinced myself I wasn't going to die. The Boss is always surprised I can get moving up the grade too. I even fell over once when I didn't have time to unclip!! I'm getting stronger and haven't had to stop in a while.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

FatMike said:


> Thanks 9W I will watch the video this weekend. I just had two days off from riding due to severe t-storms. Looking forward to a ride mid morning today.


Raining here in NYC too. Went out this morning - in between clouds - caught a trash bag in my rear derailleur (shredded and wrapped between pulleys) and a flat. 

So, about cadence. What you'll find - and really soon too if you stick with it - that you'll be doing the same rides, at the same cadence, but at higher gears (and therefore at faster speeds). That will be improvement you'll be able to see just by glancing down and seeing 1 or 2 or 3 rings left... it's okay to grin.. haha!

On the hills, as a last resort you can try zig zagging up the hill.... going at an angle reduces the % gradient of the hill. I don't recommend on roads with vehicular or heavy bike traffic.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

So last Saturday I started this thread to keep me accountable to working out and dieting. I weighed in last Saturday morning at 270 lbs. Today, 261 lbs. I know that is not a rate of loss that will continue, but it sure felt good seeing that number on the scale this morning.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> So last Saturday I started this thread to keep me accountable to working out and dieting. I weighed in last Saturday morning at 270 lbs. Today, 261 lbs. I know that is not a rate of loss that will continue, but it sure felt good seeing that number on the scale this morning.


Great! That's got to be very motivational for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Excellent_ progress. You're doing this in exactly the right way... through diet _and _exercise. Kudos to you! :thumbsup:


----------



## shawnebgood (Jun 11, 2014)

FatMike said:


> So last Saturday I started this thread to keep me accountable to working out and dieting. I weighed in last Saturday morning at 270 lbs. Today, 261 lbs. I know that is not a rate of loss that will continue, but it sure felt good seeing that number on the scale this morning.


That's freakin awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! Little steps add up surprisingly quickly.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks all, long way to go but I WILL get there!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I'm not overweight, but I'm happy when I see larger riders out there.

Just ride. 

(Oh, and if anyone teases you, threaten to squish them).



FatMike said:


> As my user name suggest, I am carrying around a bunch of extra weight. A few years ago I bought a road bike and started riding. Love it. Long story short, and really just to avoid listing a bunch of excuses, I haven't been riding.
> 
> I have decided it's time to drop the 40 lbs of extra weight I am carrying and riding is how I am going to do it. The biggest thing i struggle with is being a "fat" guy on a bike is a bit embarrassing. Any other big men feel that way or is it just me?


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Just read a little more of this thread. Keep in mind these are guidelines, only, and if the resultant number is too high for the given tire recommended max, just do what you've been doing. But this should give an idea for tire pressure:

Tire Width=20: Pressure(psi) = (0.33 * Rider Weight in lbs) + 63.33
Tire Width=23: Pressure(psi) = (0.33 * Rider Weight in lbs) + 53.33
Tire Width=25: Pressure(psi) = (0.33 * Rider Weight in lbs) + 43.33
Tire Width=28: Pressure(psi) = (0.33 * Rider Weight in lbs) + 33.33
Tire Width=32: Pressure(psi) = (0.17 * Rider Weight in lbs) + 41.67
Tire Width=37: Pressure(psi) = (0.17 * Rider Weight in lbs) + 26.67

What kind of bike is it?


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info on tire pressure. Sure wish my bike had come with 28s


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

FatMike said:


> Thanks for the info on tire pressure. Sure wish my bike had come with 28s


Oh, hey. When I said threaten to 'squish,' keep in mind I did martial arts for awhile. Larger fighters are dangerous. Not a bad thing. Okay?


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

FatMike said:


> Thanks for the info on tire pressure. Sure wish my bike had come with 28s


Does your frame have clearance for 28? If so, it's a cheap upgrade that will have more effect on comfort than pretty much everything but your saddle.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

LVbob said:


> Does your frame have clearance for 28? If so, it's a cheap upgrade that will have more effect on comfort than pretty much everything but your saddle.


I'm not really an expert, but if your bike doesn't have clearance, it's possible to get a brake set-up that will work for wider tires. But are you comfortable on your bike now? Are you getting a lot of flats? You may not need to change anything if you are happy now. If you do get 28's, my favorite tires are Continentals.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know if my bike has clearance or not, and am not sure how to determine that. I am ok with the 25s I have but being a heavy rider I thought the 28s would be better. I've had some flats here and there but nothing too out of the ordinary.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

FatMike said:


> I don't know if my bike has clearance or not, and am not sure how to determine that. I am ok with the 25s I have but being a heavy rider I thought the 28s would be better. I've had some flats here and there but nothing too out of the ordinary.


If you mention the make and model, someone on here should be able to tell you what tires will fit.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I just did 22 miles. I am really paying attention to cadence and am already noticing some improvements. Can't wait to see what a few weeks of working in cadence will do!


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Groovy!
Keep up the good work. 
I'm a big guy too, won't catch me in spandex. Nobody should be subjected to that horror. MTB baggy shorts for me. Also don't wear tight jerseys but loose exercise shirts I got from Target & Big 5. No pockets but same material for a fraction of the cost


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

FatMike said:


> As my user name suggest, I am carrying around a bunch of extra weight. A few years ago I bought a road bike and started riding. Love it. Long story short, and really just to avoid listing a bunch of excuses, I haven't been riding.
> 
> I have decided it's time to drop the 40 lbs of extra weight I am carrying and riding is how I am going to do it. *The biggest thing i struggle with is being a "fat" guy on a bike is a bit embarrassing.* Any other big men feel that way or is it just me?


You've got it backwards. A fat guy NOT on a bike (or trying some other exercise to lose weight) would be embarrassing.


----------



## RolandG (Oct 25, 2012)

There's an international name for overweight people in skin tight lycra on a bike: fellow cyclists.

:thumbsup:


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

sounds to me like you are doing great and got off to a start with more gadgets than most folks...
who gives a crap what you weigh when you start, or what other folks think about how you look, you are not riding for them.
I have been riding for about a year now and went from 240 lbs to 165 lbs... it got my son looking at cycling and he started a few months back and he has gone from over 330 lbs down to 270 lbs and has really starting enjoying our rides together...he is 42, so not a kid either...
you did not mention your age that I saw, so I hope you visited your doctor and got checked out to make sure that you are able to do this without any issues... for me, it was a huge health boost... no longer take any meds for my blood sugar, the meds for my high blood pressure have been cut in half and will be discontinued if things continue as they are...all my other blood work is back in the normal range...and I am having fun getting it done...my wife rides with me on the weekends and she has lost of bunch of weight too,,, how much I don't know, a smart man does not ask how much a woman weighs...I may not be smart, but I am not stupid either....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

obed said:


> sounds to me like you are doing great and got off to a start with more gadgets than most folks...
> who gives a crap what you weigh when you start, or what other folks think about how you look, you are not riding for them.
> I have been riding for about a year now and went from 240 lbs to 165 lbs... it got my son looking at cycling and he started a few months back and he has gone from over 330 lbs down to 270 lbs and has really starting enjoying our rides together...he is 42, so not a kid either...
> you did not mention your age that I saw, so I hope you visited your doctor and got checked out to make sure that you are able to do this without any issues... for me, it was a huge health boost... no longer take any meds for my blood sugar, the meds for my high blood pressure have been cut in half and will be discontinued if things continue as they are...all my other blood work is back in the normal range...and I am having fun getting it done...my wife rides with me on the weekends and she has lost of bunch of weight too,,, how much I don't know, a smart man does not ask how much a woman weighs...I may not be smart, but I am not stupid either....


Frikkin' hell, stuff like this is so positive that it makes me well-up when reading it. My hat is off to you sir. I hope you motivate many people.


----------



## gte (Jun 7, 2013)

obed said:


> sounds to me like you are doing great and got off to a start with more gadgets than most folks...
> who gives a crap what you weigh when you start, or what other folks think about how you look, you are not riding for them.
> I have been riding for about a year now and went from 240 lbs to 165 lbs... it got my son looking at cycling and he started a few months back and he has gone from over 330 lbs down to 270 lbs and has really starting enjoying our rides together...he is 42, so not a kid either...
> you did not mention your age that I saw, so I hope you visited your doctor and got checked out to make sure that you are able to do this without any issues... for me, it was a huge health boost... no longer take any meds for my blood sugar, the meds for my high blood pressure have been cut in half and will be discontinued if things continue as they are...all my other blood work is back in the normal range...and I am having fun getting it done...my wife rides with me on the weekends and she has lost of bunch of weight too,,, how much I don't know, a smart man does not ask how much a woman weighs...I may not be smart, but I am not stupid either....


I always love to read about people who've lost a lot of weight. However your story tops that - not only did you do it, but you've been a motivation for your son and wife. My hat's off and my rep goes to you.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

FatMike said:


> As my user name suggest, I am carrying around a bunch of extra weight. A few years ago I bought a road bike and started riding. Love it. Long story short, and really just to avoid listing a bunch of excuses, I haven't been riding.
> 
> I have decided it's time to drop the 40 lbs of extra weight I am carrying and riding is how I am going to do it. The biggest thing i struggle with is being a "fat" guy on a bike is a bit embarrassing. Any other big men feel that way or is it just me?


It's not just you, I know exactly the same feeling and uncertainty, went through it and still do (2014 hasn't been kind to my riding schedule and I've put some weight back on), but I use it as a motivator to get me out on the road instead of an excuse to hole up in the house. I started off riding in a t-shirt and some basketball shorts over cycling shorts/skivvies until I could both fit into cycling clothing and was comfortable with myself wearing that. I treat the jersey as a marker for my progress: If I look like a sausage about to burst its casing, I know I've got a ways to go and to keep on going; if it fits fine, I'm on the right track; if that Castelli jersey in the largest size is now giving me breathing room like a semi-fitted PI jersey, I'm making some headway haha. Wear what you're comfortable in, whether it's a t-shirt or a baggy MTB jersey or semi-fitted/club fit road jersey. There's just as much of a mental/emotional improvement as there is a physical one, at least for me; besides the endorphin rush and relaxation that comes with the ride, I've become a lot more comfortable in my own skin as well. Not sure if it'd be the same for anyone else, but that's what I've noticed from my experiences so far. 

Keep up the great work and stay motivated! :thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

obed said:


> sounds to me like you are doing great and got off to a start with more gadgets than most folks...
> who gives a crap what you weigh when you start, or what other folks think about how you look, you are not riding for them.
> I have been riding for about a year now and went from 240 lbs to 165 lbs... it got my son looking at cycling and he started a few months back and he has gone from over 330 lbs down to 270 lbs and has really starting enjoying our rides together...he is 42, so not a kid either...
> you did not mention your age that I saw, so I hope you visited your doctor and got checked out to make sure that you are able to do this without any issues... for me, it was a huge health boost... no longer take any meds for my blood sugar, the meds for my high blood pressure have been cut in half and will be discontinued if things continue as they are...all my other blood work is back in the normal range...and I am having fun getting it done...my wife rides with me on the weekends and she has lost of bunch of weight too,,, how much I don't know, a smart man does not ask how much a woman weighs...I may not be smart, but I am not stupid either....


Great job. I dropped almost 70 pounds over the years and really have tried to encourage the wife. Right now she has just started watching her diet and going for walks. But I will sometimes take a drive with her through some favorite cycling spots to maybe whet the appetite.


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

FatMike said:


> I know I need to make some dietary changes as well, working on a plan for that too. I am thankful for all the positive encouragement you sent my way. Any suggestions on climbing hills? I have some great places to ride but they are very hilly.


My wife doesn't ride all that much and was always worried about making it up the many hills. She's got a compact double, but we put on a new cassette (34T) and rear derailleur. Wasn't very expensive, and makes a big difference in her ability to enjoy the rides.

Congratulations, too! And to hell with anyone who doesn't see your efforts as inspirational. You're trying to make a positive change in your life, and that is a great thing no matter where you are in the process. 

We'll ride tonight with a women's club (men are allowed!) and I recently found out one of the leaders cut her weight in more than half about 3 years ago, mainly on the bike - from over 300 to about 140, and fit as heck. That's impressive, but she was just as impressive at the start as she is now at the end of her transformation.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

chudak said:


> If this guy is out riding his bike there is no excuse for anybody...
> 
> Ernest Gagnon


Winner...that guy is awesome...

How ANYONE could hammer an overweight/obese person for getting out and exercising is beyond me.

I love encouraging riders...heavy or skinny...doesn't matter. Anytime I see anyone struggling with a climb/grind I yell out encouraging words to them...we're all on the same team here.

OP...good on you...get out there and enjoy life. 2010 I was pushing 300lbs...now I'm at 170. You'll get there, trust me.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

Great encouragement. Started back riding as an old guy (67) in Feb. Lost 15 lbs right off the bat, but have been stuck there for about four months. Found out riding makes me hungry. Guess I will have to strengthen the push away muscles. 300 to 170, wow!! Great job.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Leadrunner said:


> Great encouragement. Started back riding as an old guy (67) in Feb. Lost 15 lbs right off the bat, but have been stuck there for about four months. Found out riding makes me hungry. Guess I will have to strengthen the push away muscles. 300 to 170, wow!! Great job.


Yeah...there's a fine line with the food intake. 

I've tried to follow some strict guidelines in the past. I would curb my caloric intake to compensate for my extra output (during my heavy riding season) but refrained from stuffing my face like I want to. 100 miles on the weekend will make you feel starved like a 16 year old kid on Monday.

If I'm crazy hungry at night, I'll have a protein shake...I never go to be hungry but I try to keep it lean...


----------

